

As the North Rests on Its Laurels, the South Is Rising Fast - angersock
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/06/17/as-the-north-rest-on-its-laurels-the-south-is-rising-fast.html

======
api
Among other factors for the South's rise is one that's often overlooked: air
conditioning.

It's nice to not have to deal with snow, but the South's wet heat can be
_miserable_. Before A/C it was easier to heat than cool, so most people wanted
to live up north. Now it's quite easy to cool, so the South becomes much more
appealing.

